# what size reel to go with my rod?



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've pretty much decided to pair a penn battle, sargus or fierce with my 7' ugly stichk lighto gtaphite M action, but the more I read, the more confused I get on what size. I was planning on the 4000 size but I'm reading a lot of articles that pair that size rod with 2000 and 3000 and a few with 1000 reels. I'll be thowing lures into the surf and taking it into mobile bay with it. I will have 2 larger rods and one smaller rod. The modle penn will depend on cash on hand at the time.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

3 or 4000 will be fine. The penn 4000 is just about perfect because its not too big to trout fish with and yet is big enough for bull reds, jacks and other larger nearshore stuff


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

unless you"re fishing braid i'd go with the 4000 since you'll be throwing into the surf. you never know what you'll hook into in the surf and you want the line capacity.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

+1 on that, 4k is a great size for all purpose fishing, go and test fit the reels you're interested in, any good tackle shop will let you, feel out wich one balances the rod the way you like it. and dont rule out the shimano sienna series reels, hard to beat for 30 bucks.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I prefer something smaller/lighter if you're going to be casting all day. 2500/3000 size reels is what I use. You can get away with smaller reels by using a braid mainline for the extra capacity needed for the big fish.

Btw lookin into line twist issues with those penn reels. I had two reels with the same issues. Switched to Shimano Saharas for inshore.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Actually I was planning on braid. How much line do I need.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

fill it up, pick the reel that feels like the right balance with the rod when its in ur hand and top it off with braid, any of the new reels dont need backing with braid and you can just fill it up, i promise you will have plenty, for the rod size ur talking about i usually put a 4k reel on it and fill it with 10lb pp braid and it works out to upper 200yd range to mabey 300.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

There are no places around that I can put one on. Walmart and academy are it around here and the don't carry salt water stuff in Arkansas. I got a Cabelas SaltStriker 4000 for that rod and it was huge. I'm going to put it on a 9' M action ugly stick and fill it with 30lb braid. I called Cabelas and the guy said the Penn 4000 were a lot smaller and weighed 1/3 less than the Striker. Wish I could get ahold of one to a feel for them.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

well screw arkansas then, lol. if weight seems like it might be an issue get the shimano, i think its a good bit lighter than the penn. and you will still have the 4k capacity.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got a Battle 4000 on a medium action American Rodsmith and its perfect filled with 15 lb PP. Not to big for trout and just about right for big reds.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

rufus1138 said:


> +1 on that, 4k is a great size for all purpose fishing, go and test fit the reels you're interested in, any good tackle shop will let you, feel out wich one balances the rod the way you like it. and dont rule out the shimano sienna series reels, hard to beat for 30 bucks.


They don't have much line capacity compared to the others. I've been buying new reels every year and throwing them away after getting back home with a pile of rust. Do these hold up better than the average $30 reels I've been buying?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

definitely, ive been using mine for about a year here in pensacola and its fine, no signs of giving up soon, just rinse after every day of fishing and ur good to go.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

So I've pretty much decided on a Penn Fierce per the guy at penn for my 7' Ugly stick light. Should I go with a 3000 or 4000? Sure wish I could find one here to try out.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

johnf said:


> so i've pretty much decided on a penn fierce per the guy at penn for my 7' ugly stick light. Should i go with a 3000 or 4000? Sure wish i could find one here to try out.


4000, imho


----------

